# Humidor Cabinet Build



## jhedrick83

So I'm new to the forums and part of what drew me here was looking for ideas for a humidor build. After weeks of browsing around for ideas, I'm going to start a Gun Cabinet to Humidor conversion. Thankfully, I live in the south and gun cabinets are easy to find, the problem was most of them have a huge elk/deer etched in the glass. I found a cabinet in decent shape on Craigslist for $45. I thought it was a steal, so I hurriedly emailed them to hold it and just picked it up.

I work between 50-80 hours a week and I am married. So this may be a slow build, please have some patience with me if I don't update the progress every day (sometimes every week). The plan is to check the finish on the outside, maybe re-finish the exterior if necessary. Then seal it up, line with Spanish cedar, swap out the light with a LED to cut down on heat and maybe a fan or two. Build in shelves and then add some personalization. It will be kept in a basement so temp shouldn't be a huge problem.

Any and all suggestions or advice will be more than welcome!

I've attached pictures. The door will be easier to seal on the sides since there is some overlap from the door to the frame. The top and bottom of the door will be harder to seal since there is a gap. The lock on the cabinet supposedly works, but there is no key so I am not sure if I want to try and re-key it, or just replace it with something else. There is a separate storage space at the bottom I was going to use for accessory storage (lighters, cutters, ash trays, etc).

Let me know what you guys think!
View attachment 73701
View attachment 73702
View attachment 73703
View attachment 73704
View attachment 73705


----------



## penguinshockey

Hey Jesse - it's even got a picture of you on the glass! Maybe the elk/deer would've been better....lol. If you use an active humidification system with fans to circulate the air around, a little door leakage is tolerable - unless your basement humidity is high. Weatherstripping may be necessary.

Good Luck and keep us updated.


----------



## piperdown

If you run sp around the inside of the door so that it fits snug into the opening you shouldn't have a leadage issue.
Helped a friend do this with a cabinet. Ran sp (about 1x2), mitered the corners and just shaved a bit where it was needed a little at a time so the door closes. Once the rH of the wood was brought up he had to sand it a bit more on one edge but that was it.


----------



## jhedrick83

penguinshockey said:


> Hey Jesse - it's even got a picture of you on the glass! Maybe the elk/deer would've been better....lol. If you use an active humidification system with fans to circulate the air around, a little door leakage is tolerable - unless your basement humidity is high. Weatherstripping may be necessary.
> 
> Good Luck and keep us updated.


Yeah, I'm surprised my ugly mug didn't crack the glass! I was thinking about beads and fans, I've got good carpentry skills so I should be able to get it pretty well sealed. I was probably going to weatherstrip it as well, weatherstripping is cheap, replacing cigars isn't!


----------



## jhedrick83

piperdown said:


> If you run sp around the inside of the door so that it fits snug into the opening you shouldn't have a leadage issue.
> Helped a friend do this with a cabinet. Ran sp (about 1x2), mitered the corners and just shaved a bit where it was needed a little at a time so the door closes. Once the rH of the wood was brought up he had to sand it a bit more on one edge but that was it.


Thanks! Have any of you guys ever had to replace or re-key one of these locks?


----------



## jhedrick83

View attachment 73818
View attachment 73819
View attachment 73820
View attachment 73821


So, I've got almost all the finish sanded off with 80 grit. Since I am lining the interior with spanish cedar I'm not super concerned with refinishing it. I took the glass out of the door to sand the door, and will replace it when I'm done. I have a few small detail areas to finish sanding down. I need to fill the screw holes (the gun shelving inside was screwed in from the sides), I need to patch the hole in the fiberboard back where they had a light. Then I'll sand it down with 120 and 220 grit before staining. After I stain, then I'll seal.

I tried emailing Forrest (wineadors) about a custom liner/shelves, but no response, anybody know if he's still working or just behind? Also, has anybody ordered their Spanish cedar off of Bristol Valley's Website in NY? Best prices online I could find, but not sure if it's quality. I've got a few busy days, so it may be the weekend before there are any more updates.

Suggestions on Spanish Cedar sources would be much appreciated, Rockler and Woodcraft are overpriced IMHO.


----------



## Stiks

Try e bay some spanish cedar bud. I bought some 6/4 and resawed it for a pretty reasonable price


----------



## HWiebe

Looks like you are starting with a good cabinet. I like the shape. Sorry I can't help with the SC source since I am in Canada.

One thing I will say though is you will need fans to move the RH around the cabinet. Contrary to popular belief, the humidity will settle in the bottom. You will need to push it back up. For the door seal I'd go with a combonation of a wedge SC to SC seal as well as closed cell weather stripping foam.

Check out my project.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/283041-homemade-humidor.html


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> Looks like you are starting with a good cabinet. I like the shape. Sorry I can't help with the SC source since I am in Canada.
> 
> One thing I will say though is you will need fans to move the RH around the cabinet. Contrary to popular belief, the humidity will settle in the bottom. You will need to push it back up. For the door seal I'd go with a combonation of a wedge SC to SC seal as well as closed cell weather stripping foam.
> 
> Check out my project.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/283041-homemade-humidor.html


Awesome looking humidor! Are the fans you used just computer case fans? I have some good closed cell foam for the door seal and I'm going to seal all the joints after staining, but before lining with SC. I was also planning on some beads(concealed in old cigar boxes spread out on different shelves to try and help even out the RH. I got that idea off another members build photos.


----------



## mturnmm

I'll post an inquiry on a woodworking forum I belong to about the spanish cedar.


----------



## jhedrick83

mturnmm said:


> I'll post an inquiry on a woodworking forum I belong to about the spanish cedar.


Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your doing a great job so far!

These guys can help you out!

Spanish Cedar Lumber - Wholesale Supplier - Spanish Cedar Wood


----------



## jhedrick83

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your doing a great job so far!
> 
> These guys can help you out!
> 
> Spanish Cedar Lumber - Wholesale Supplier - Spanish Cedar Wood


I emailed them yesterday! Here's hoping I hear back. Thanks.


----------



## mturnmm

Most of the responses I got were geared to me...like alamo hardwoods and this hardwood place in houston....but one I haven't had the opportunity to investigate is barter woods....you might google that and see what comes of it.


----------



## TacticalComm

Nice cabinet! Looking good so far!


----------



## jhedrick83

Quick update, I just finished the final sanding of the cabinet. Monday I have off, so I'll be staining it then. Got 1 quote in SC from a company in New York and I'm waiting on a quote from a more local supplier who could get it ordered. Once I hear back, I'll pick one and get the wood ordered for the liner. 

Still debating in my mind between the shilala beads or heartfelt. Also, does anybody know a good source for SC shelves? I'll post some pictures of the staining process as I go along.


----------



## HWiebe

jhedrick83 said:


> Awesome looking humidor! Are the fans you used just computer case fans? I have some good closed cell foam for the door seal and I'm going to seal all the joints after staining, but before lining with SC. I was also planning on some beads(concealed in old cigar boxes spread out on different shelves to try and help even out the RH. I got that idea off another members build photos.


Yes, the fans are simple 40mm PC fans running off a 9V cellphone charger. Cant even hear them running. Caulking the joints is a good idea. Just make sure you allow the silicone/caulking to offgass for a few weeks before closing it op and storing cigars in it.

My humi didn't like the winder months. It would loose humidity fairly rapidly. I have since sealed all the glass joints and now it's rock solid.


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> Yes, the fans are simple 40mm PC fans running off a 9V cellphone charger. Cant even hear them running. Caulking the joints is a good idea. Just make sure you allow the silicone/caulking to offgass for a few weeks before closing it op and storing cigars in it.
> 
> My humi didn't like the winder months. It would loose humidity fairly rapidly. I have since sealed all the glass joints and now it's rock solid.


How did you wire that up? Pics posted somewhere?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jhedrick83 said:


> I emailed them yesterday! Here's hoping I hear back. Thanks.


Great company i use them all the time you will hear back i am sure!


----------



## HWiebe

jhedrick83 said:


> How did you wire that up? Pics posted somewhere?


I used a small PCB and soldered the fan connectors to it. Also soldered in an on/off switch and a plug for the cell phone charger. I plug the charger into a lamp timer that runs 15min on 45min off.

Sorry no pics at the moment. Might have to get you one.


----------



## jhedrick83

So here is the update. Today is my birthday, so I took the weekend (and today off) just to be a bum and work on the Humidor. Fortunate enough to have a good friend in town take me out Saturday night to celebrate at a local shop. Had a great night drinking and smoking, as a gift he got us EP Carillo Edicion Limitada 2012's. Normally, we try to keep the sticks $9 and under, but what the hell, it was my birthday. It was an amazing smoke, slow building, very full, never harsh, even burn, not too smokey. Probably the best cigar I've ever had, (see pic, I know the band is updside down, I had taken it off to add to my cigar journal, and put it back on for the pic. Too much beer and strong cigar was had to notice I put it back on upside down until now).

As for the Humidor build, I've got everything stained. I don't think I'll give it another coat to make it darker, my wife will be home shortly and render her opinion, so who knows. It needs a urethane coat and then it'll be time to seal. Still waiting on a couple Spanish Cedar quotes, which is fine, I want to make sure that the finish has completely outgassed before I line the interior. The interior of the cabinet doesn't have the best stain job, but since practically none will be visible, I didn't really care. I also picked up a few empty boxes from the local shop while out Saturday, I'm going to hide my beads in the boxes (saw it on another build on here and loved the idea).

View attachment 73920
View attachment 73921
View attachment 73922
View attachment 73923
View attachment 73924
View attachment 73925
View attachment 73926


----------



## HWiebe

Looking good brother! I'm keeping an eye on this thread. Love the build so far. What type of shelving are you planning?

Also can't beat the price of these SC trays.

Cheap Humidors Cedar Cigar Tray with Divider


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> Looking good brother! I'm keeping an eye on this thread. Love the build so far. What type of shelving are you planning?
> 
> Also can't beat the price of these SC trays.
> 
> Cheap Humidors Cedar Cigar Tray with Divider


Thanks! I'm doing the liner in 1/2" SC and the shelves in 1/4" SC. I saw those shelves, the only problem with them is they won't fit my interior dimensions well. After I line it the interior will be 8.5" x 16.5".

Although, I bet I could order extra and use those to piece together a longer shelf. Spanish cedar is effing expensive, and you really can't beat that price.


----------



## jhedrick83

Spanish Cedar has been ordered from a company called Bristol Valley Hardwoods, they had the best prices I could find, they would ship it all s4s which saves me time and effort. I just ended up ordering a bunch of 1/4" SC to make my own shelves out of, the cost difference was going to be minimal, so why not just make them the way I want. They are going to ship my order once they have enough in stock to fill it(they gave me the option of some now some when the rest comes into them, but I didn't want to pay for extra shipping costs). So it may be a couple weeks before I see all my SC. In the mean time, I guess I better plan out the internal layout.

I've got the last coat of Polyurethane (most likely) on, so it has a nice sheen to it, but not super glossy. I've decided on the HCM beads. Yes they are probably the most expensive option, but it is the faster recovery time that sold me. Since it will lose a lot of air (being wide and shallow) every time it is opened, it just makes sense to me. I'll probably wait on ordering those until the SC arrives.

I'm still trying to figure out how best to light it, any and all suggestions are welcome. I'm probably going to mount 2 80mm computer fans to help circulate the air. Does anybody know if I can wire them both to the same 12v phone charger, or do they need separate chargers?

Of course, pics:
View attachment 73957
View attachment 73958
View attachment 73959
View attachment 73960
View attachment 73961


----------



## Mason16Filz

Looks real GOOD!! 8)

You should be able to run both fans off one charger!! The fans dont need 12V a piece to run, they can use way less. BUT, the less voltage means they wont blow as hard getting all 12v. NBD!! Dont worry cuz you have 2 fans. Two fans will be plenty to move the air around inside so it does not become stale.

And...me being a KL kinda guy. Id go with KL, save the money for the LED lights, cigars to fill it, or anything else needed for the cabinet. Get the 4lb bag of Mimi Litter at Walmart for $4. That is plenty to displace around the cabinet (bottom, middle, top). KL ROCKS!!!

Keep us updated with the pics, good progress so far!! :smokin:


----------



## jhedrick83

Mason16Filz said:


> Looks real GOOD!! 8)
> 
> You should be able to run both fans off one charger!! The fans dont need 12V a piece to run, they can use way less. BUT, the less voltage means they wont blow as hard getting all 12v. NBD!! Dont worry cuz you have 2 fans. Two fans will be plenty to move the air around inside so it does not become stale.
> 
> And...me being a KL kinda guy. Id go with KL, save the money for the LED lights, cigars to fill it, or anything else needed for the cabinet. Get the 4lb bag of Mimi Litter at Walmart for $4. That is plenty to displace around the cabinet (bottom, middle, top). KL ROCKS!!!
> 
> Keep us updated with the pics, good progress so far!! :smokin:


Thanks! What is the KL to Volume ratio? I've got about 8200 cubic inches


----------



## Mason16Filz

Honestly i dont know off the top of my head but start with 2lbs and if u need more then use more.


----------



## Mason16Filz

The best way I think, in that big of cabinet, to distribute the KL would be to have a shallow pan in the bottom under the bottom shelf and then the media bags from a petstore on the back on each shelf all the way to the top to start.

Therefore, you have humidity being held evenly throughout the cabinet. Then if you were to need more...a thought would be to add another bag to everyother or everyother shelf.


----------



## Bondo 440

Mason16Filz said:


> Honestly i dont know off the top of my head but start with 2lbs and if u need more then use more.


Two Lbs sounds about right. Think about enough volume to fill two men's socks. Remember location won't be extremely critical if he is moving air with fans.
But I have no cabinet humidor so I would be speculating.

But I may suggest you record how much KL you use to get to your desired RH. With a measuring cup, or scale. It will save time later.
I expect after a few weeks the KL will have absorbed any stray moisture, odor, and gasses from the finish, and will probably need to be changed.


----------



## jhedrick83

Bondo 440 said:


> Two Lbs sounds about right. Think about enough volume to fill two men's socks. Remember location won't be extremely critical if he is moving air with fans.
> But I have no cabinet humidor so I would be speculating.


How rapidly does your rebound? Also, will it eat the odor of my humidor? I don't wont to lose the smell of the Spanish cedar.


----------



## Mason16Filz

> Remember location won't be extremely critical if he is moving air with fans.


Very true Mikael, but wont he want a bag of KL on at least everyshelf to make sure the humidity is even throughout the unit and the fan will basically just move the air around to keep it from getting stale??

...and especally the top shelf to hold moisture at the top of the unit because the humid air will sink?? right??


----------



## Mason16Filz

DONT WORRY BOUT LOSING THE SMELL OF THE SC!! 8)

Youll have enough SC and cigars in there that it WILL smell like the both of them.

I have a http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/316557-new-mini-cabinet-humidor.html with KL in it and only smell the SC and the cigars.


----------



## Mason16Filz

It will rebound very quick if you make sure to season the unit well along with having a good amount of KL and cigars in it!!


----------



## jhedrick83

Mason16Filz said:


> Looks real GOOD!! 8)
> 
> You should be able to run both fans off one charger!! The fans dont need 12V a piece to run, they can use way less. BUT, the less voltage means they wont blow as hard getting all 12v. NBD!! Dont worry cuz you have 2 fans. Two fans will be plenty to move the air around inside so it does not become stale.
> 
> And...me being a KL kinda guy. Id go with KL, save the money for the LED lights, cigars to fill it, or anything else needed for the cabinet. Get the 4lb bag of Mimi Litter at Walmart for $4. That is plenty to displace around the cabinet (bottom, middle, top). KL ROCKS!!!
> 
> Keep us updated with the pics, good progress so far!! :smokin:


Just thought of this. As for placement of the fans, should I have 1 top and 1 bottom or both top or both bottom(if both top or bottom I assume blowing in opposite directions to drive flow?). Also, since I will have several shelves, should I leave a channel down the sides so the fans aren't blowing directly on the sticks? If it matters I am a cello on guy(or stay in boxes). I will slot my shelves to aid air flow.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Ehh i would just wire em both to the bottom in the back. Mainly so wiring and the fans are more out of site.

Shelves should def be slotted and dont worry bout the channel down the sides. 

Will the fans be on a timer?? Ex. 20 mins every hour??


----------



## jhedrick83

Mason16Filz said:


> It will rebound very quick if you make sure to season the unit well along with having a good amount of KL and cigars in it!!


Yeah, seasoning that bad boy will be a process I have a feeling.  I was going to spread out my humidification medium evenly on each shelf, will I need the fans or are they just going to take up cigar space?

Going with KL would free up extra $ for more cigars...


----------



## Mason16Filz

The fans pushing the air up to the top would be best because then the humid air would settle back down through each shelf of cigars, and eventually then again pushed back up.


----------



## jhedrick83

Mason16Filz said:


> Ehh i would just wire em both to the bottom in the back. Mainly so wiring and the fans are more out of site.
> 
> Shelves should def be slotted and dont worry bout the channel down the sides.
> 
> Will the fans be on a timer?? Ex. 20 mins every hour??


I found a powerstrip with timer built in at Lowes, pretty neat. That was the idea, as long as the fans aren't superfluous.


----------



## Mason16Filz

If I were doing that large of a cabinet, KL would be a the best option because your already spending a chunk of change with the SC and cigars to fill it. $$CHA-CHING$$

...and the stain, fans, wiring, sealant, LED lights, etc.

Seasoning will be a while but just make sure to spread out the KL well, along with making sure each shelf have a plate with a sponge with DW in it. Also, periodically wiping down each shelf with a damp sponge will speed up the process.


----------



## Mason16Filz

If I were doing that large of a cabinet, KL would be a the best option because your already spending a chunk of change with the SC and cigars to fill it. $$CHA-CHING$$

...and the stain, fans, wiring, sealant, LED lights, etc.

Seasoning will be a while but just make sure to spread out the KL well, along with making sure each shelf have a plate with a sponge with DW in it. Also, periodically wiping down each shelf with a damp sponge will speed up the process.


----------



## HWiebe

I'd probably use ABS pipe to duct the air from the bottom to the top so it can fall back down. Just a thought.


----------



## Bondo 440

Mason16Filz said:


> It will rebound very quick if you make sure to season the unit well along with having a good amount of KL and cigars in it!!


Yeah maybe a half pound bag on each shelf would be more efficient. I just mention the KL replacement because I had to change mine in my two humidors. 
The KL was starting to stink. Not a stinky stink. Like a perfumey stink. It's just the ammonia from the fermenting cigars. It doesn't necessarily suck up the cedar. Kittly litter sucks up ammonia and the higher gases . Not surprised, eh?


----------



## Mason16Filz

> The KL was starting to stink. Not a stinky stink. Like a perfumey stink. It's just the ammonia from the fermenting cigars. It doesn't necessarily suck up the cedar. Kittly litter sucks up ammonia and the higher gases . Not surprised, eh?


Changing KL wont be hard to do either cuz you would only be throwing away a $1 per 1lb!!!

All in all, KL is the way to go!! haha It flat out just works and wont break the bank and will save you extra cash for cigars or LED lights.


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> I'd probably use ABS pipe to duct the air from the bottom to the top so it can fall back down. Just a thought.


Now there's a thought... I haven't lined it yet obviously, I could build a duct from top to bottom. There is already a hole in the backing I needed to patch from where they had a lightbulb wired. I can run the conduit out the back and back into the bottom and you would only see the 1 hole at the top. What is ABS? Is it like a PVC pipe?


----------



## Mason16Filz

Acrylonitrile butadiene styrene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jhedrick83

Bondo 440 said:


> Yeah maybe a half pound bag on each shelf would be more efficient. I just mention the KL replacement because I had to change mine in my two humidors.
> The KL was starting to stink. Not a stinky stink. Like a perfumey stink. It's just the ammonia from the fermenting cigars. It doesn't necessarily suck up the cedar. Kittly litter sucks up ammonia and the higher gases . Not surprised, eh?


How often do you :lolat: change the litter? Did it effect your cigars?


----------



## jhedrick83

Mason16Filz said:


> Acrylonitrile butadiene styrene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ask and he shall receive!! Lol. You guys are awesome. Glad I joined puff!


----------



## Mason16Filz

U might never have to change the KL. Only if it starts to "stink" then maybe you might. But the KL will last a LONG time.

Does not affect them at all!!! IT IS THE SAME EXACT THING AS BEADS. SILICA IS SILICA!!! Tony would be proud 8)


----------



## Bondo 440

There are pros and cons to "wiping down" and you will find them here. Most regarding the re-awakening of white milky glue used for adhering thin cedar sheets, trapping water under the finish, to mold. It's also easier to add RH than remove it, from a seasoning point of view. Due to the huge amount of surface area, maybe a _very light_ wipedown, may give you a head start. If I were to do it, you probably would not be able to tell five minutes later what had been wiped down. That's how light it would be. I would still rather just set a bowl of DW in there and monitor the RH. Expect to give it a week.

Again, this is opinion. Jess You need someone who seasoned a wooden cabinet to give you real time data on the best approach.


----------



## HWiebe

jhedrick83 said:


> Now there's a thought... I haven't lined it yet obviously, I could build a duct from top to bottom. There is already a hole in the backing I needed to patch from where they had a lightbulb wired. I can run the conduit out the back and back into the bottom and you would only see the 1 hole at the top. What is ABS? Is it like a PVC pipe?


Precisely the design I had in mind. You could even cover the hole with a nice brass grill. I'd do two pipes, one for each fan.


----------



## jhedrick83

Bondo 440 said:


> There are pros and cons to "wiping down" and you will find them here. Most regarding the re-awakening of white milky glue used for adhering thin cedar sheets, trapping water under the finish, to mold. It's also easier to add RH than remove it, from a seasoning point of view. Due to the huge amount of surface area, maybe a _very light_ wipedown, may give you a head start. If I were to do it, you probably would not be able to tell five minutes later what had been wiped down. That's how light it would be. I would still rather just set a bowl of DW in there and monitor the RH. Expect to give it a week.
> 
> Again, this is opinion. Jess You need someone who seasoned a wooden cabinet to give you real time data on the best approach.


I fully intend on not wiping. As much work as the cabinet is requiring(and will require) I really don't want to mess it up at the last step. It'll just kill me not to start stocking. I'm already holding off now on purchases because I have no room!


----------



## jhedrick83

Mason16Filz said:


> U might never have to change the KL. Only if it starts to "stink" then maybe you might. But the KL will last a LONG time.
> 
> Does not affect them at all!!! IT IS THE SAME EXACT THING AS BEADS. SILICA IS SILICA!!! Tony would be proud 8)


Yeah, it just seems too good to be true. I appreciate the advice, you two may have me convinced to give it a shot.


----------



## HWiebe

While seasoning my cabinet I misted destilled water all over the SC every 4hrs with no adverse effects.


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> Precisely the design I had in mind. You could even cover the hole with a nice brass grill. I'd do two pipes, one for each fan.


Yeah, 2 80mm's or 1 120mm, which would be best? 2 80's might pull more evenly.


----------



## HWiebe

I'd go with two 80mm fans. 

For what it's worth. All my cigars are humidified using kitty litter.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Yeh Jesse thats exactly what I said till I tried and BOOM works like a charm!!! ...and I only spend like 4 bucks and change for 4lbs of Mimi Litter from Walmart.


----------



## jhedrick83

Great work guys. I was going to go to bed, but now I can't sleep. I've got visions of air ducts and kitty litter dancing in my head! If Lowes and Petsmart were only open at this hour. I can just see the puzzled look on my wife's face when I come home tomorrow with kitty litter (we only have dogs) and black rubber tubing...


----------



## Mason16Filz

2 80mm fans is perfect.

...and the wiping will not mess anything thing up as long as you wipe with a well squeezed out sponge. You could do this every 4-6 hrs like Hekthor did.


----------



## Mason16Filz

> Great work guys. I was going to go to bed, but now I can't sleep. I've got visions of air ducts and kitty litter dancing in my head! If Lowes and Petsmart were only open at this hour. I can just see the puzzled look on my wife's face when I come home tomorrow with kitty litter (we only have dogs) and black rubber tubing...


HAHAHA :rotfl:


----------



## Bondo 440

jhedrick83 said:


> How often do you :lolat: change the litter? Did it effect your cigars?


No. Didn't affect them. I opened my humidor and took a whiff like I do sometimes and smelled it. It was coming from the KL. I had recently upped my purchases and had quite a few fresh cigars, and the KL had been the original KL from my first set up 3 months. So the KL was getting tired anyway. The cigars were fine but the fresh KL didn't smell funny like the old KL I got rid of. So now I know to sniff my kL about once every few months. LOL

How often you refresh your KL Probably differs for everybody's situation. When it stinks, you'll know. But I bet with all the finishing coating and glue you'll see. Don't panic it's not going to suck your cedar smell or anything, don't worry. My original statement was to keep track of how much KL it takes to reach your desired RH. It will make it easy when you change it you'll be close and won't have to play games for a week all over again trying to get it right. And your first round of KL just check in about a month for odor.

Good Luck looks good so far


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> I'd go with two 80mm fans.
> 
> For what it's worth. All my cigars are humidified using kitty litter.


Thanks on both fronts. Until the SC comes in, I guess I'll have work to do on the air flow.


----------



## Bondo 440

jhedrick83 said:


> Great work guys. I was going to go to bed, but now I can't sleep. I've got visions of air ducts and kitty litter dancing in my head! If Lowes and Petsmart were only open at this hour. I can just see the puzzled look on my wife's face when I come home tomorrow with kitty litter (we only have dogs) and black rubber tubing...


----------



## jhedrick83

Bondo 440 said:


> No. Didn't affect them. I opened my humidor and took a whiff like I do sometimes and smelled it. It was coming form the KL. I had recently upped my purchases and had quite a few fresh cigars, and the KL had been the original KL from my first set up 3 months. So the KL was getting tired anyway. The cigars were fine but the fresh KL didn't smell funny like the KL I got rid of. So now I know to sniff my kL about once every few months. LOL
> 
> How often you refresh your KL Probably differs for everybody's situation. When it stinks, you'll know. But I bet with all the finishing coating and glue you'll see. Don't panic it's not going to suck your cedar smell or anything, don't worry. My original statement was to keep track of how much KL it takes to reach your desired RH. It will make it easy when you change it you'll be close and won't have to play games for a week all over again trying to get it right. And your first round of KL just check in about a month for odor.
> 
> Good Luck looks good so far


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## HWiebe

I use this stuff $20 at Walmart.


----------



## Bondo 440

I use the same stuff in a ( 10 lb ? ) bag
Speshil Sh1tty
Lolz


----------



## jhedrick83

Bondo 440 said:


> I use the same stuff in a ( 10 lb ? ) bag
> Speshil Sh1tty
> Lolz


:rofl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The build looks like its coming along nicely! A lot of great suggestions here by Puff members!
Especially Kitty Litter!:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## jhedrick83

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The build looks like its coming along nicely! A lot of great suggestions here by Puff members!
> Especially Kitty Litter!:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Thanks, a very friendly and helpful group on here!


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> I'd go with two 80mm fans.
> 
> For what it's worth. All my cigars are humidified using kitty litter.


What do you think about setting it up so that the fans are set mid pipe in the back? Meaning all you see in the cabinet is just the port holes for the pipe and no fans. It would make for a cleaner interior if I can work out a good way to keep it air tight on the outside. Good idea or too much trouble? Probably too much trouble to make sure it is all sealed, but wanted to throw that out for discussion.


----------



## jhedrick83

Today's update- I put the glass back in the door, and sealed the door as well as the interior of the cabinet. I figured it'll be a couple weeks before the SC arrives, so that should give it plenty of time to outgas before I line it with the Spanish Cedar. Caulk is currently white, but it dries clear (it says it does, and it better!!)
View attachment 74001
View attachment 74002


----------



## HWiebe

I would mount the fans in a box off the back of the cabinet at the bottom. Then make a nice wooden or brass grille to cover the opening to the inside of the cabinet. I would then run the duct up from that box on the outside of the cabinet and enter that cabinet at multiple levels again using a decorative grille to cover the openings. You might even think about storing your KL in that back box to save room inside the cabinet.


----------



## EricNord

Looking good!


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> I would mount the fans in a box off the back of the cabinet at the bottom. Then make a nice wooden or brass grille to cover the opening to the inside of the cabinet. I would then run the duct up from that box on the outside of the cabinet and enter that cabinet at multiple levels again using a decorative grille to cover the openings. You might even think about storing your KL in that back box to save room inside the cabinet.


So, are you suggesting something similar to this?
View attachment 74004


If so, it would be pretty awesome! I'll take some planning to make sure I can swap out fans (if they die), and the litter easily. Litter both for re-wetting and if it has to be changed. Although, I could probably use most of the bottom cabinet for this, I don't need a ton of storage for lighters, fluid, cutters and an ashtray. I didn't order enough SC to line the bottom, think that would be a problem? Probably a noob question, but I'm a noob humidor builder!


----------



## jhedrick83

EricNord said:


> Looking good!


Thanks, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Mason16Filz

Is the bottom and the top seperate?? cuz the top could be for all the cigars and the bottom you could make a pull out shelf that holds matches, lighters, cutters, nubbers, poker, butane, etc. and then also store the extra kitty litter and DW in the bottom. 

The entire inside of the top part needs to be lined with SC, except for the door obviously. Then if the bottom is just storage for accesories then dont worry bout the SC down there.


----------



## HWiebe

Here's what I had in mind.


----------



## jhedrick83

Mason16Filz said:


> Is the bottom and the top seperate?? cuz the top could be for all the cigars and the bottom you could make a pull out shelf that holds matches, lighters, cutters, nubbers, poker, butane, etc. and then also store the extra kitty litter and DW in the bottom.
> 
> The entire inside of the top part needs to be lined with SC, except for the door obviously. Then if the bottom is just storage for accesories then dont worry bout the SC down there.


Yes they are separate. I just didnt know if I needed the litter box and fan area lined as well. I was thinking of using the bottom as the litter/fan area.


----------



## HWiebe

jhedrick83 said:


> Yes they are separate. I just didnt know if I needed the litter box and fan area lined as well. I was thinking of using the bottom as the litter/fan area.


It's not a must but if you have any left over SC I would line that area as well.


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> It's not a must but if you have any left over SC I would line that area as well.


I think the external box would be easiest, I guess another question would be for placement of the fans. Would they circulate the air better if placed at the bottom drawing the air out of the cabinet or at the top blowing back into the cabinet?


----------



## HWiebe

It really doesn't matter. But it's far easier to install them in the box at the bottom.


----------



## jhedrick83

HWiebe said:


> It really doesn't matter. But it's far easier to install them in the box at the bottom.


Ok, just wanted to make sure it didn't matter.


----------



## jhedrick83

Alright Litter Mates-

Here is what I got, from what I had seen elsewhere on puff, this should work fine. Just making sure because the colored crystals are greenish blue, not blue.
View attachment 74114


Still no SC to line with... I'm hoping it ships soon, I'm dying to finish it off and load it up! I've also been trying to figure out the best way to do the Litter box hanging off the back of the cabinet. The back is fiberboard, so I don't feel really confident about attaching it to that. I thought about putting legs on it so it is a stand alone box adhered to the back of the cabinet, but they might expand/contract and different rates and slowly break the seal(maybe that wouldn't be an issue, I just don't know enough). I don't really like the idea of having it inset too much into the cabinet, it would take up usable room for cigars, and I could do the same with empty boxes filled with litter. I probably need to play with the litter some :wink:and see in terms of the width of the cabinet, what the height and depth would need to be for the litter and air circulation.


----------



## jhedrick83

As for the cell phone charger to power the two fans, I found 2 I can use, can someone with electrical experience give me some advice?

Either Output 5v 700mA or Output 5v 850 mA?

The two fans are 80mm Masscool fans: Newegg.com - MASSCOOL FD08025S1M4 80mm Case Cooling Fan


----------



## Bondo 440

The fans are 12 Volts DC. Your transformers are 5 VDC. Is there a reason for that ?

All I can say is do not use any transformer that is 12VAC ( AC ) Find a 12VDC transformer. They are pretty common. Anything 12VDC / 500 ma should be fine.

If someone "underdrives" them @ 5VDC maybe they will just run slower. Maybe that's what you want, I don't know. 
But that's a Computer Case fan and they run on 12VDC.



jhedrick83 said:


> As for the cell phone charger to power the two fans, I found 2 I can use, can someone with electrical experience give me some advice?
> 
> Either Output 5v 700mA or Output 5v 850 mA?
> 
> The two fans are 80mm Masscool fans: Newegg.com - MASSCOOL FD08025S1M4 80mm Case Cooling Fan


----------



## jhedrick83

Bondo 440 said:


> The fans are 12 Volts DC. Your transformers are 5 VDC. Is there a reason for that ?
> 
> All I can say is do not use any transformer that is 12VAC ( AC ) Find a 12VDC transformer. They are pretty common. Anything 12VDC / 500 ma should be fine.
> 
> If someone "underdrives" them @ 5VDC maybe they will just run slower. Maybe that's what you want, I don't know.
> But that's a Computer Case fan and they run on 12VDC.


I was just going through the old cell phone charges I had laying around. I should be able to get a 12v transformer Monday at a local electronics supply store.


----------



## Bondo 440

More good news, Jesse. There are about 1200 reviews on that $3 fan on the link you provided. The first 7 said the fans are too loud. Then I stopped reading.


----------



## jhedrick83

Bondo 440 said:


> More good news, Jesse. There are about 1200 reviews on that $3 fan on the link you provided. The first 7 said the fans are too loud. Then I stopped reading.


The cabinet will be in my basement and the fans will be running on a timer (infrequently at that), so noise wasn't really my concern. If they end up too loud, I'll swap them out, that's not too complicated.


----------



## tntclip

Looks fun


----------



## HWiebe

I would go get an adjustable adaptor so you can go from 5V to 9V to 12V which would adjust the sfan speed as you see fit. Or just buy a fanbus for a computer that lets you adjust the speeds as well.


----------



## jhedrick83

Today's update-

Still waiting on the Spanish Cedar, called about the order today, they said they would check on it and call me right back(didn't happen). I've got the two fans wired and tested. I found a 12v adapter that I used, I figured since they will be on a timer, variable fan speed wasn't as important. As for Bondo's concern about noise, they are actually quite quiet.

New locks are on their way as well, once I get those in I'll post another picture of it with the new lock and door back on.

The lack of SC is killing me, I hope it comes soon!


----------



## jhedrick83

Finally heard back from the SC supplier, it will be arriving to them on 1/8 or 1/9 and they will ship it out immediately. I'll post more pictures soon. Sadly, now that the SC will be on it's way, I'm back to being busy after the holidays, so progress may be a little slow due to long work days (7 days a week) and keeping the honey-do list short.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Cant wait to see more pics!!! Nice job and good luck man


----------



## jhedrick83

Lights and Hygrometers were delivered yesterday from Amazon. For the Hygrometers I went with a wireless set so I can monitor the cabinet from my bedroom without having to open the cabinet up. Amazon.com: Ambient Weather WS-0101-COMBO-KIT Wireless Thermo-Hygrometer with Three Remote Sensors, Calibration: Home & Kitchen . I'm going to spread the sensors out in the cabinet so I get a good handle on if I have any high or low spots in RH.

I decided on not lighting the inside, it was going to get too messy and hard to hide. However, I am going to hide lights on the back and the top of the cabinet so it has a glow from behind. Amazon.com: Ledwholesalers IP66 Waterproof 16.4 Ft RGB Color Changing Kit with LED Flexible Strip, 44 Button Controller + Remote and 12 Volt Power Supply, 2038kit: Home Improvement

The new locks are in so I can actually seal the cabinet once I get it lined. The original locks came with no keys. I also checked in with the SC supplier as I hadn't received a tracking # yet. It is now supposed to ship Friday.

Not much to look at, but everyone enjoys pics:
View attachment 74378
View attachment 74377


Side note: I've almost filled the allotted upload space for pics on here with this thread. How can I increase it or do I need to use a different service to host the photos and just link to them?


----------



## foothills86

Thats going to be a neat piece, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## grammworks_adam

Ive always thought about doing this, your giving me some inspiration.


----------



## jhedrick83

grammworks_adam said:


> Ive always thought about doing this, your giving me some inspiration.


Thanks! If you have any questions let me know. I'd be glad to assist with whatever I can.


----------



## davidg1977

cant wait to see what it looks like finished wife already told me i can build one or buy one when i get home


----------



## morganti

very nice build. Can't wait to see more


----------



## Hall25

Great looking build Bro!!!


----------



## Bondo 440

jhedrick83 said:


> The cabinet will be in my basement and the fans will be running on a timer (infrequently at that), so noise wasn't really my concern. If they end up too loud, I'll swap them out, that's not too complicated.


Gotcha. Looks Good. Nice picture.


----------



## Mr. Shredder

Looks Amazing! can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## jhedrick83

So the Cedar *Finally* came in today. Or so my neighbor told me, UPS left it as his door for some reason. I'm working a lot this week (9 am -9 pm every day), so I'll try to get pictures up as soon as I can and hopefully start making some progress on finishing the build off. Here is hoping they sent me the right stuff!


----------



## jhedrick83

Thanks to another big ice/snow storm, I ended up with Friday and Saturday off (back to work today unfortunately to make it all up). Here's what I got done:

Cedar arrived well packaged, nothing was damaged. I could smell it through the box and shrinkwrap, smelled so freaking good...









Cut the lining pieces to size,and started tacking them in with solid brass nails.









Got the lining pieces in. Need to seal a few small gaps, but will try and get that done tonight. Also, put the weather stripping (the gray stuff) on the edges that will contact with the door. Hopefully this will give me a good seal on the door when closed, we will see. 









Door shut, without shelves.









Got the fans wired and in place. They are mounted to a removable rack so I can always replace them if needed. There will be more KL below there, that was just for a test to make sure I got the height of the fans right. The small panel in front will be removable, and is there to help hide the KL and fans from view in the front. 









Got 5 shelves built, they are slotted (forgot pics of that..) for air flow. Cracked 1 trying to use a router to slot them, they are just 1/4". Cut the rest with a Jig Saw with no issues. In retrospect, I wish I would have planned the shelves differently, but I can always go back and change that.









More pics will come when I make more progress. May not be until later in the week.


----------



## Jimmy James

This is perfect. I've been thinking about building a cabinet but I just looked on CL after reading this thread and found a few gun cabinets in my area that I hope to check out soon. :tu :tu


----------



## jhedrick83

Glad it's been helpful, feel free to PM me with any questions or if you need any advice, I've learned a few lessons.



Jimmy James said:


> This is perfect. I've been thinking about building a cabinet but I just looked on CL after reading this thread and found a few gun cabinets in my area that I hope to check out soon. :tu :tu


----------



## jhedrick83

Ok, had to re-do the shelves due to their continual splitting when cutting them to size. I don't know if it was just too thin or too dry, either way I may go back and re-do them at some point, I'm not the happiest with how they turned out. Finished it all up friday and it has been seasoning ever since. Hoping to start stocking it Saturday. I love having the wireless Hygrometers! Also the LEDs that backlight it are remoted controlled and I can select colors and brightness as well.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

That thing is unreal awesome! I love the LEDs, nice work!


----------



## Sam_Whang

Impressive!


----------



## jhedrick83

Thanks guys.


----------



## chris1360

jhedrick83 said:


> Thanks guys.


man that looks great! You did an awesome job.


----------



## Marcm15

Amazing project brother, looks absolutely awesome...


----------



## jhedrick83

I'll post more pics once I get the KL in and stabilized and the sticks in. It was a lot of fun to build.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Looking good the LED is a nice touch what are you using for the LED? Just curious I would like to do something similar.. I would love to build my own cabinet but getting all the required tools etc is a pain if you are only going to use it for making cabinets/humidors.


----------



## jhedrick83

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Looking good the LED is a nice touch what are you using for the LED? Just curious I would like to do something similar.. I would love to build my own cabinet but getting all the required tools etc is a pain if you are only going to use it for making cabinets/humidors.


This is what I used: Amazon.com: Ledwholesalers IP66 Waterproof 16.4 Ft RGB Color Changing Kit with LED Flexible Strip, 44 Button Controller + Remote and 12 Volt Power Supply, 2038kit: Home Improvement

If you buy some type of pre-existing cabinet off eBay or Craigslist it makes it a lot easier. All you will have to do is seal up the cabinet joints (re-paint or re-stain the cabinet if you desire) and line it with the SC. You can even order the cedar pre-cut to your specs from some retailers if you want to. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## jhedrick83

So I got it stocked now with my cigars, and it is holding a great 68%. Bottom part holds accessories, Distilled water, traveldor, etc.
























The top two boxes actually contain litter and there is more at the bottom below 2 80mm computer fans, the shelves are slotted and there is an air flow space in the back as well. The fans are set to a powerstrip with built in timer (once I figure out how to program the timer...). I have a few tweaks I will get to at some point, like hiding the Hygrometers, maybe some shelf dividers so I can stack the Cigars higher and better group brands. I've got a few more sticks on the way and will try not to outgrow this for a while.


----------



## chris1360

Dude that is a sweet stash!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am jealous! You did an awesome job on that cabinet!:woohoo:


----------



## ezlevor

That's awesome.


----------



## Eddien8620

WOW!!! Love the LEDs


----------



## Jay_Rich

Just seeing this thread made me look all over for a used cabinet lol. Awesome work


----------



## jhedrick83

Thanks, it was a lot of fun to build!


----------



## devonbuy

That's quite a huge humidor - a humi-cabinet! But it was definitely completed perfectly, very impressive! Damn, that's a lot of cigars you have! If I had that many, I'd attempt making one like yours.

If anyone is looking at making a smaller one of conventional size, I have outlined the steps to make a humidor using this method, with photos and description along the way at Making Your Own Humidor. Please take a look at the article, and I welcome any comments or constructive suggestions for improvement.

I delayed constructing my humidor because initially I had a hard time locating a number of parts. I found this eventually, so I have provided links at the bottom of my page for sourcing most of the tools and components for successfully constructing the humidor, for the convenience of the hobbyist who wishes to attempt to build one of this size. I have also included tips on maintaining it in good condition and humidity.


----------



## jhedrick83

Thanks. I didn't have that many when I started... Things got a bit out of hand with me and cbid... There are about 300 in there, I figure it'll hold about 500 and still have good air flow.


----------



## jhedrick83

So I'm about a month past completion and just wanted to update the thread with some changes. I was leaking a little air out the top and bottom of the door. When I was closing and locking the door it would bow out a bit and leave slight gaps at the top and bottom. I've added a couple magnetic closures to help hold the top and bottom shut. I also had a minor air flow problem, roughly a 2% rh difference between bottom and top even with the fans on. So made some small dividers to help me stack the sticks higher and allow more air to pass through each shelf. Need to build a few more dividers but this helps. With the dividers I figure I could easily get 1,000 plus in there. A lot more than I had estimated when I had the cigars all laid flat. Right now it is holding a little over 300.

Before:









After:


----------



## piperdown

Nice job!


----------



## morganti

Looks great, especially filled!


----------



## Jay_Rich

Looking good! I wish I had that many sticks laying around!


----------



## fiatster

That is really nice. I would love to take on a project like that if I can finf a nice suitable piece. Great job.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Those vertical dividers are too cool. I love it, man.


----------



## jhedrick83

Thanks, they were really easy to make with some scraps I had left over. They really helped air flow and even out the RH from top to bottom.



GoJohnnyGo said:


> Those vertical dividers are too cool. I love it, man.


----------



## jhedrick83

Ok after a few months I'm going to re-do the shelves I had to bodge together out of the broken scraps from my original shelving failure! Since the last photo update, I have added a ton of cigars to my collection and the organization is just a mess. I'll post a before photo tomorrow if I get a chance. I've already cut up the SC into the lengths I'll need for the shelving and put it in a cooler to start seasoning it before I build them and swap them out. I wanted to do this to cut down on the time it takes to acclimate them to the humidor so my sticks aren't out for too long (they will be moving to coolers in the meantime). I'm hoping to have the time Thursday night to build and swap the shelves. I'll update as I go.


----------



## jhedrick83

Here is how the cabinet is now:










































Highly disorganized and irritating.


----------



## doublej129

Wowww !!! That's crazy loll


----------



## jhedrick83

Got everybody into coolers for a nap first (I had to run grab a couple foam ones, sorely underestimated how much room I would need):



Got the old shelves out and put in the new ones. I also took out some fans I had wired up that I never used. With the KL spread out amongst the shelves evenly I never needed it. I alternated shelves for boxes and shelves for singles. Each single shelf is 2" high and the dividers are all Spanish Cedar strips that I can move back and forth so the spaces are all adjustable. The shelves themselves I made out of 1/2" SC and the dividers are 1/4". I probably made too many dividers, but it is easier to take some out when needed than to try and scrounge up some extra if I am short. I have some HCM beads on the way to replace the KL I was using. It'll give me more space and recover faster/require less maintenance.





If the RH holds steady when I get home, I'll re-stock it and update the thread. It was in good shape when I left for work this morning. I'm hoping it will since I preseasoned the shelves.


----------



## Favvers

Looks amazing - nice work!


----------



## The Nothing

Wow, good times! 
I'm also doing something, kinda different, building a humidor into an empty spot surrounded by built-in cabinets.
Where are you sourcing your SC?
I live between two different suppliers (Glimer and Moxon).


----------



## jhedrick83

The Nothing said:


> Wow, good times!
> I'm also doing something, kinda different, building a humidor into an empty spot surrounded by built-in cabinets.
> Where are you sourcing your SC?
> I live between two different suppliers (Glimer and Moxon).


I have been ordering it from a company called Bristol Valley Hardwoods. They have been great to deal with. I did a cabinet like this for a friend if mine as well and got the sc from them for that too. If you know your dimensions they can even cut the pieces for you before they ship. I found their prices very competitive and prompt shipping.


----------



## jhedrick83

Favvers said:


> Looks amazing - nice work!


Thanks!


----------



## jhedrick83

I got it all re-stocked and I'm glad I ordered the HCM beads, there is hardly any room for any KL. I've got a great seal on the cabinet so I'm sure what I have in now will hold until the beads arrive. I also have way too many 2-3 sets of singles to neatly organize to my satisfaction. You guys can help with that -> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-sell-trade-wts/327756-mix-match.html

Back to the cigar p0rn, here's what it looks like now. A lot better but, still needs some better organization. Funny thing is I am not a neat and tidy kind of guy unless it has to do with my cigars:


Notice the Clusterf*ck on the side. Makes me crazy!!!




I tried to group random singles with the same manufacturer, like there are random Alec Bradleys on the top of the Family Blend box


Random Partagas with the Partagas Blacks and a couple RP Connecticuts with my stash of Olde World Reserves.


Hoyos on the Hoyo Box and E.P. Carillos on the Carillo Boxes.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

looks very nice...how are the HCM beads working out for you?


----------



## jhedrick83

A rock solid 65%. I love them!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Wow!!! this is an amazing conversion. I am new to cigars and have already out grown my little 30 stick humidor but lucky for me about a month ago my neighbor gave me his old gun cabinet. I am planning on doing almost exactly what you have done.

My main concern is regarding the door and glass.

1) how did you seal the glass? My cabinet just has the glass held in by a few plastic clips around the glass and i know that i need to seal it. I am just not sure how to go about it the right way.

2) How did you seal the door? weatherstripping or wood to wood?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jhedrick83

You can remove the glass, put a bead of silicone sealant on the door where the glass rests, put the glass back and let it cure for a couple days. If you can, take the door off and lay it flat so gravity helps hold them together while it cures. For the seal around the door. I got the wood for the liner as close to the door as possible and used some of the weatherstripping to make sure it was a solid seal. If you scroll through the thread there should be photos. If you need more detailed ones, I'll take them.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Thank you. I am planning on starting my project as soon as i get paid. All I have to do is hope my wife doesn't kill me.


----------



## smitty8202

That is a very nice cabinet and a lot of nice sticks to go in it. i think there is room for a few more in there though LOL


----------



## jhedrick83

Have no fear, cigar monster and c-bid keep me busy!


----------



## Gerace716

Wow!! That is awesome great collection of cigars to. Hoping to have something this size myself at some point. Good work man


----------



## huskers

Looks great


----------



## Jasonx250z

very nice


----------



## syphon101

Looks awesome. I can actually get a gun cabinet pretty cheap and I would jump all over this if I had a basement. But my issues are going to be in the summer when I can't keep my house cool enough. If only I could think of a way to keep them cool I would love this route over a Wineador.


----------



## Goble

Absolutely awesome my friend!


----------



## JRM03

That looks amazing Jesse. I have an old gun cabinet almost identical to yours which no longer is in use since I bought a safe. If it wasn't for the purchase of a Wineador, this would be tempting. I love the creativity and ingenuity of the members of this forum. As Thomas Jefferson said, To invent, you need a good imagination and a pile of junk.


----------



## jhedrick83

JRM03 said:


> That looks amazing Jesse. I have an old gun cabinet almost identical to yours which no longer is in use since I bought a safe. If it wasn't for the purchase of a Wineador, this would be tempting. I love the creativity and ingenuity of the members of this forum. As Thomas Jefferson said, To invent, you need a good imagination and a pile of junk.


Thanks! I just wanted a way to spend more of my cigar budget on cigars! I also don't sit still very well, so I'm always looking for a project. I want to do another but then I'd have to fill that one too... :spank::lol:


----------



## californiacuban

Outstanding!


----------

